# It’s that time (time to grow with sushi)



## saltylifter (Dec 4, 2019)

I love making sushi. I will add smoke salmon to some of the rolls.. damn this is a good night


----------



## Boogieman (Dec 4, 2019)

Ah my man, looks delicious that is making me hungry!!!! Love sushi!!!!!


----------



## Texan69 (Dec 4, 2019)

Damn bro, looks good. I love sushi eat it once a week


----------



## saltylifter (Dec 4, 2019)

so damn good. 4 massive rolls.


----------



## Jin (Dec 4, 2019)

How many ******bread houses did you eat?


----------



## Jin (Dec 4, 2019)

Jin said:


> How many ******bread houses did you eat?



Dammit POB!


----------



## saltylifter (Dec 4, 2019)

I destroy all things food 
Bread houses included


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 4, 2019)

Damn dude looks tasty. I've always wanted to try making sushi


----------



## Boogieman (Dec 4, 2019)

saltylifter said:


> View attachment 8832
> 
> 
> so damn good. 4 massive rolls.



I wish I knew how to make it!


----------



## saltylifter (Dec 4, 2019)

The hardest part is making the sticky rice which is just small grain rice and the when ur cooking it u use rice vinegar to make it sticky. Super easy


----------



## bigdog (Dec 4, 2019)

looks great!  ill kill some and a few jinga-bread houses too!:32 (18):


----------



## snake (Dec 4, 2019)

.......:32 (10):........


----------



## TheRealDeal (Dec 4, 2019)

Looks great!


----------



## CJ (Dec 4, 2019)

saltylifter said:


> The hardest part is making the sticky rice which is just small grain rice and the when ur cooking it u use rice vinegar to make it sticky. Super easy



Ooooh, you just pissed off Jiro!!! :32 (20):


----------



## Iceman (Dec 4, 2019)

Broooo ****in SUUUSH! I can’t get enough of it. So many places here in Cali. Not near as good as it was in Japan. Looks good mane


----------

